# RV question ... Brisk air by Dometic cooling issues



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey there... just got a trailer for the lease and the AC runs great just does not get cold.

Any idea how to add freon and what it kind? The trailer is a 95 Nomad and I assuming the AC has been there a while. Everything is in great shape and the inside is new so maybe its a newer AC than 1995.

Also, I think new units are relativly cheap. 15000 btu for around 4-500.00. Are they easy to install?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

4 bolts from under the inside trim, its real easy to hook up, just heavy and kinda awkward to get up a ladder. be sure and get a new gasket.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

seabo said:


> 4 bolts from under the inside trim, its real easy to hook up, just heavy and kinda awkward to get up a ladder. be sure and get a new gasket.


Cool thanks


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

A second set of hands would be helpful and putting a full or half sheet of plywood on the roof to set the old one on when you pull it out and then the new one when you get ready to install it. That way you are not putting all that weight on one section of your roof.


----------

